# nightmares



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone else with awful, graphic nightmares? I woke up with one a half an hour ago but I'm still fighting back tears. It's going to haunt me all day.

I once read a tip to try to immediately re-frame the nightmare into having a positive message, like a warning. I like that one, and it's been a teeny bit helpful. Does anyone have any other advice?


----------



## Monarch (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes. To having nightmares.

Watch what you eat/drink before bed. W was drinking some iced tea flavored diet low cal drink for awhile to hydrate and woke up in the middle of the night 3 times in a row having weird vivid dreams. After she stopped the tea stuff it got better. 

Me, I have nightmares probably due to stress. No cure for that so far though.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

Im so sorry you are suffering...the only experience I had with nightmares was Chantix (non smoking drug). Most of them were just graphic and wierd (flying motorcycles) but some were downright terrifying....

I would try to adjust your diet. My niece has issues with Redbull, messes with her sleep for days after having one...I have weird dreams whenever I eat fast food late @ night. (Don't eat that stuff at all anymore)

I hope more can pop in and help...let us know how your doing.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

My method is to not go to sleep. Its 6am here : /

I'll sleep when my husband gets back tomorrow, I cant shake off the feeling that someones going to burst through the bedroom door.


----------

